# Ahhh. This is the life. My nuts are getting nice and toasty



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2005)

Man, O' Man.... I'm sweating ! It's hot in here !

I just put my nuts in the microwave for about 3 minutes, ( To be honest, I  was really nervous about the effect on the flavor afterwards, but they  came out just fine.), I then I tossed them with some real butter, Then, half of my nuts were tossed with my special rub; the other half, I threw in some of Larry's product that he sent my way. Then I moved my nuts all around and put them in the oven to get all nice and toasty!

Anyway...
I've found out that you really have to move your nuts around frequently or they will stick to each other and you won't get a good coating. Remember, your nuts can burn easy. Make sure to protect your nuts by moving them around every so often.

I'll post some pics soon.
if this post doesn't get deleted.

I'm glad if this post helped anyone.

<ahem>


			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> You don't think that was funny    you just get the hell outa here.


----------



## txpgapro (May 24, 2005)

Did you remember to shell your nuts first?  Did you rub your nuts with the skins on or did you taken the skins off first?  Did your nuts get soft when they get hot or did they get harder?


----------



## Bruce B (May 24, 2005)

:antismile:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 24, 2005)

So Scotty.....show me your nuts!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2005)

I really wanna know how Scotty's nuts taste!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 24, 2005)

[-X


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 24, 2005)

Both my nuts and Larry's came out really great. Not too salty at all. Larry's nuts were a little sweeter. Anyway, here's some pics of my nuts next to Larrys. My wife said that Larry's nuts were nice. but my nuts were more complex....more stuff going on. 


Mine:




and Larrys


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2005)

I love it when your wife enjoys my nuts!  8-[


----------



## Rob D. (May 24, 2005)

Do those go in a sack when they've cooled off?

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 24, 2005)

..Meanwhile, back at the Halls of Justice....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 24, 2005)

Rob D. said:
			
		

> Do those go in a sack when they've cooled off?
> 
> Rob



They rested on a wire rack in a hotel pan til cool. Do you put your nuts in paper?


----------



## Rob D. (May 24, 2005)

Mine go in mason jars or those plastic containers ya get when you order chinese food take-out....

Rob


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 24, 2005)

Since they'll all be consumed on Saturday, I just put em in Ziplocks.


----------



## Bruce B (May 24, 2005)

NOt to go too far off topic, although that may be a good thing. This is starting to remind me of the SNL skit.....SCHWETTY BALLS. One of their all-time great skits.


----------



## YardBurner (May 24, 2005)

If you keep your nuts in your shorts.
you'll always have some with you.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 24, 2005)

This thread reeks of deletion!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 24, 2005)

This has to be the funniest thread I've ever read!


----------



## Rob D. (May 24, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> This thread reeks of deletion!!


 
That's not as bad as whatever else it could reek of.... #-o 

Rob


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 24, 2005)

Ya know I was cooking up some Atomic Wolfe Turds the other day and it really smelled like .... I had an accident and ... 
  :-$   :-k    :-$    :-s     :-#     fftop:    [-X     =;     :bored:    
____________________________________

AHEM !
____________________________________

Ya know, This thread has really been fun. :evillaugh:
 However, I'm getting the feeling that "the powers that be" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





would like this thread to cease. :ghug: :getbtw:
I'm sorry if my nuts offended anyone, and from now on, I'll keep them to myself.

Maybe we should just have the Mods/Admins lock the thread and I will provide my closing statement:

*My nuts aren't for everyone, and some people may take offense to my nuts and the way that I talk about them online; and for that, I sincerely apologize. Don't get me wrong ... I love my nuts!  Trust me! They are some really fine nuts (Larry's too, ... from the mouth of my wife).  But the obedient humble servants (Moderators)  of this fine place, and the "High Attic Smoking Master" AKA "Our Fearless Leader",  (Greg) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have dropped some subtle hints that we should knock it off.*

Sooooo,  I guess I'll just ask that they lock this *albeit one of the funniest posts I done .... in a while.*  thread.
_____________________________________
And ummm....
THAT'S IT... I'M OUTTA HERE!!!!!

*Yeah... like that would ever happen!*


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Ya know I was cooking up some Atomic Wolfe Turds the other day and it really smelled like .... I had an accident and ...
> :-$   :-k    :-$    :-s     :-#     fftop:    [-X     =;     :bored:
> ____________________________________
> 
> ...



 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 25, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  [-X


----------



## Bruce B (May 25, 2005)

=D>  [-X  =D>  [-X   =D>  [-X  =D>  [-X  =D>  [-X  =D>  [-X


----------

